# مجموعة تصميمات جديدة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من تصميم : ساندي



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2012)

*




 













** 








​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 





​ 





​*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2012)

*طالبة ترسم صورة رائعة للبابا شنودة على السبورة*​* 




*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2012)

*

























































































ارسل لنا يارب برداً وسلاما عزاءا لقلوبنا الحزينة  وامسح كل دمعة من عيوننا
لن اقول  وداعا بل سأقول .. الى اللقاء يا احن واطيب قلب 
صلى عنا الى ان نلقاك مرة اخرى ... 
صلى من اجلنا لكى يقوينا رب  المجد فى ايام غربتنا ويردنا لبيتنا السماوى بسلام ويعيننا كما  اعانك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2012)

*










































































وداعا ايها الطائر رغم سقوط  الريش
فصوتك وحياتك وكلماتك كانوا يجعلونى اعيش
ساظل اذكر نظراتك وسط الضيق  والالم
اسمع دقات قلبك حزنا كالنغم
ساظل احفظ كلماتك رغم جفاف حبر  القلم
يا ابى ...
وان رحلت عن عالمنا ولكنك ستظل دائما فى  عالمى

منقول**
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2012)

*


















































اشتقنا ليك .... يا راعينـــــــــــا*


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2012)

صور راااائعة ومميزة جدااا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2012)

حلوووين جدااا 
تسلم ايدك يا استاذي العزيز 
بركته تكون مع الجميع


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

روووووووووووووووعه اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> صور راااائعة ومميزة جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​




شكرا جدا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> حلوووين جدااا
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذي العزيز
> بركته تكون مع الجميع



شكرا للمرور الجميل
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> حلوووين جدااا
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذي العزيز
> بركته تكون مع الجميع




شكرا جدا جدا 
شرفنى تقييمك
الرب يباركك​


----------

